# What are 5 food items no serious cook should be without???



## purringkitty (Dec 13, 2007)

be it cheeses or dry storage items, what would you be lost without?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2007)

For me, the first two things that immediately came to mind were garlic and onions, followed by dry pasta of all types, assorted stocks/broths, and olive oil.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with Katie's list.  I always have all those items in the pantry.  I'd add tomato/tomato sauce too, we seem to use a lot of it.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 13, 2007)

salt
pepper
sugar
butter
eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 13, 2007)

Salt/Pepper..., Garlic/Onions,... Olive Oil/butter... Sugar/Eggs...flour/meal


----------



## Bilby (Dec 13, 2007)

Worcestershire sauce
Garlic
potatoes
cheddar cheese
eggs


----------



## affable_artist (Dec 13, 2007)

I would have to answer with oil(s), flour, eggs, salt and sweetener. Would you agree that most everything else could easily be substituted with something comparable? Or at least it would encourage some creativity...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2007)

It would depend on the cuisine I cook.

If I cook Thai, I'd want kaffir lime leaves, ginger, lemon grass, red curry paste and cilantro

If I cook Italian, I'd want tomato, basil, oregano, etc

If I cook Mexican, I'd want beans, chiles, cilantro, masa...

You get the picture.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> It would depend on the cuisine I cook.
> 
> If I cook Thai, I'd want kaffir lime leaves, ginger, lemon grass, red curry paste and cilantro
> 
> ...



For me, Andy, yours is an "ideal" world.  I don't have access to most of the ingredients you listed.  Sadly, I have to use what is readily available to me, which is what drove my list.

Living rural is a challenge to say the least.  I get creative and, on occasion, have to "settle for" less than wonderful ingredients.


----------



## sattie (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm with Katie and Uncle Bob... I pretty much thought the same thing Katie did and then looked at UB's list and said "OH YEA!!!"


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2007)

Salt
Butter
Olive oil
Cheese
Garlic


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 13, 2007)

being in south florida i have access to more than i know how to use but as far as the very exotic items, i have no idea yet how to marry some of those flavors, but soon... soon i'm going to kick butt because im a red head and im stubborn lol... thanks so much everyone, for taking the time to chat some and i'll be adding a few things to my kitchen


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 13, 2007)

tomato sauce olive oil cheese Pork salt


----------



## college_cook (Dec 13, 2007)

Salt
Pepper
Oils
Protein of some type
Garlic


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2007)

Katie E said:


> For me, Andy, yours is an "ideal" world. I don't have access to most of the ingredients you listed. Sadly, I have to use what is readily available to me, which is what drove my list.
> 
> Living rural is a challenge to say the least. I get creative and, on occasion, have to "settle for" less than wonderful ingredients.


 

Katie, that's not the point I wanted to make.  My post isn't about what *I *keep in my pantry.

I was trying to say that someone who cooks thai all the time would have a different list of essentials from someone who cooks Mexican all the time.

I stick with the usual suspects:

Olive oil
Garlic 
Onion
Salt
Pepper


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2007)

Sadly, Andy, nearly any type of ethnic food is difficult for me to produce.   As a matter of fact, some mediocre dishes require a great deal of planning and sleuthing on my part as far as ingredients are concerned.  I live in an area that has to have daylight piped in.  Kind of frustrating at times, but I make do.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 13, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Salt/Pepper..., Garlic/Onions,... Olive Oil/butter... Sugar/Eggs...flour/meal


.... and hot sauce!


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with above - can't imagine cooking without onions,garlic,olive oil,salt and pepper.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Sadly, Andy, nearly any type of ethnic food is difficult for me to produce. As a matter of fact, some mediocre dishes require a great deal of planning and sleuthing on my part as far as ingredients are concerned. I live in an area that has to have daylight piped in. Kind of frustrating at times, but I make do.


 

That's unfortunate for you guys.  It's frustrating when you can't find an ingredient for a favorite or interesting dish you want to make.

How's the cracker supply?


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 14, 2007)

for me its good quality olive oil, gruyere, an assortment of mushrooms, many types of fresh fish and garlic ... 

oh lol and good chocolate, you never know when you'll need to whip up a sexy fondue


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 14, 2007)

butter
eggs
salt 
pepper
milk
flour 
cinnamon


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> How's the cracker supply?



Low, heading toward nonexistent.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Low, heading toward nonexistent.


 

Standing by.


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 14, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> being in south florida i have access to more than i know how to use but as far as the very exotic items, i have no idea yet how to marry some of those flavors, but soon... soon i'm going to kick butt because im a red head and im stubborn lol... thanks so much everyone, for taking the time to chat some and i'll be adding a few things to my kitchen


My list would include;
Garlic
A good pot
A good skillet
A wooden spoon
An imagination

What part of south Florida? 
I am in the Lee County area on the west coast.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 14, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Low, heading toward nonexistent.


 
Katie, if you plan ahead, you should be able to do very well at sites like igourmet.com or salumeriaitaliana.com or fromage.com or dartagnan.com

There's so much available on line for delivery no matter where you live, especially in the continental US. 

The above list is just the tip of the iceberg. I use a lot of mail order for the convenience of not having to run around from store to store, even tho I'm in the "Center of Plentitude!"


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2007)

5 items eh....
well in No particular order:

1, potatoes
2, onions
3, meat of some sort
4, salt
5, a Grain (any as long as it can make a flour)

I assume Water is a given?


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 14, 2007)

essentials by category:

oil (evoo, butter, lard)
arromatics (onion garlic celery carrot parsnip grn pepper)
seasonings (salt pepper smoked paprika chili flakes)
liquids (water, stock, wine, beer)
BACON


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2007)

i could only think of one that no one mentioned.

water.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2007)

I believe I was the 1`st one to mention it, but took it as read that Water was a given as you can get that for free if you know what you`re doing


----------



## ironchef (Dec 14, 2007)

I think that there's a difference here between a serious home cook and just any home cook. Most of the things here listed ANY cook will have, even one that might only cook once a week. 

However, if you're a serious home cook, and by serious I mean that you really want to put out great food and not just good to decent food on a budget, then these five are a must have:

Good homemade stocks
Fleur de Sel or some other finishing salt
Truffle Oil
Aged (12+ years) Balsamic vinegar
San Marzano tomatoes


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2007)

ironchef said:


> I think that there's a difference here between a serious home cook and just any home cook. Most of the things here listed ANY cook will have, even one that might only cook once a week.
> 
> However, if you're a serious home cook, and by serious I mean that you really want to put out great food and not just good to decent food on a budget, then these five are a must have:
> 
> ...




I find that Offensive to say the least!

I am on a budget and Also a serious home cook (as I suspect many others here are Also).
ya see the Difference is we CAN turn out Excellent food without all that la-de-da fancy rubbish, almost begs the question if the Main users of that overpriced nonsense can do what WE do on a budget and make it so good!???


----------



## csalt (Dec 14, 2007)

Salt/ Pepper/Olive Oil
Herbs
Onions/ garlic
Stock powder
Slow Cooker


----------



## qmax (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, I gave this some measured thought.  And I came up with my five (although my answer might be different tomorrow):

Salt - what can you say?
Garlic - incomparable richness, can make it mellow, can make it in your face.
Lemon juice - buncha ways to impart acidity, and not to diss the various vinegars, but lemon juice has the citrus quality.
Bacon - again, what can you say? Fattiness, with the pork component.  Works in salads, soups, and anything else.
Smoked paprika - OK, this one is a bit trendy, but I am totally enamored with it. Easy way to impart a smokiness and depth of flavor without effort.  Magnificent.

Those five can generate spectacular results in any dish.  HOWEVER, six ingredients would have added the ONION!  Cheese of all sorts is next.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> I believe I was the 1`st one to mention it, but took it as read that Water was a given as you can get that for free if you know what you`re doing


 

oops, sorry yt. i didn't see the bottom line in your post.

i always revcert back to basic survival training whenver someone mentions what is essential.

lol, i guess you'd also need a kitchen (shelter), and a heating source (fire).


----------



## csalt (Dec 15, 2007)

I simply must have an apron!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2007)

doesn't that get, umm, kinda drafty, csalt?


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 15, 2007)

~ giggles as i scribble notes~


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Dec 15, 2007)

As i make a lot of curries, i always need onions and tomato tins, to make my base!

I also would be dead without my spices!

And... pasta and cheese. They save me when theres nothing else to eat.


----------



## csalt (Dec 15, 2007)

buckytom said:


> doesn't that get, umm, kinda drafty, csalt?


 







Ooooh Eeeerrrrr   hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Dodi (Dec 15, 2007)

white wine
red wine
fresh cream
Dijon mustard


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Salt/Pepper..., Garlic/Onions,... Olive Oil/butter... Sugar/Eggs...flour/meal



These are indeed essential to almost everything I cook.  My houselhold menu is so varried, that I don't have a prayer in stocking everything I could hope to make.   The only real change is that I need a very low caloric sweetener if I want sweet things.  Though it isn't ideal, Splenda works for me as I don't have access to stevia.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Goodweed of the North

I live in the UK and Stevia is not on sale here, but I very successful order it on-line, from America, I never had any problems with the custom, it is usually send in a very discreet package ,with no indication of any kind


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 16, 2007)

Personally,

Home made Sauce
Protein of some sort
light wine or Sake
appropriate vinegar for kick
spice of choice for the dish

Its all relative to the dish/es one plans on making.  There would be more but those are 5 very basic items to go with the "5" formula.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 16, 2007)

ironchef said:


> I think that there's a difference here between a serious home cook and just any home cook. Most of the things here listed ANY cook will have, even one that might only cook once a week.
> 
> However, if you're a serious home cook, and by serious I mean that you really want to put out great food and not just good to decent food on a budget, then these five are a must have:
> 
> ...


 
Can you recommend a good aged balsamic? I'm doing a nice big spring mix salad for the fam tonight or tomorrow.  Thanks!!


----------



## sage™ (Dec 16, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> I find that Offensive to say the least!
> 
> I am on a budget and Also a serious home cook (as I suspect many others here are Also).
> ya see the Difference is we CAN turn out Excellent food without all that la-de-da fancy rubbish, almost begs the question if the Main users of that overpriced nonsense can do what WE do on a budget and make it so good!???


 
  I agree


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 16, 2007)

sage™ said:


> I agree


 
I hear your point but its not so much what you use as it is how you use it.  I don't doubt IC could turn out amazing food on a budget.  Its all about personal preferences not the price tag associated with.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 16, 2007)

I would recognize a serious home cook if, like me, his/her kitchen had food items like:

- Shallots
- Wine for cooking
- Finishing sea salt
- Home-made stocks
- Peppermill for freshly ground pepper

and (5 items are not enough!)

- Basic ingredients without which one can't be a serious cook: 
---- good butter and oils 
---- whole garlic
---- onions 
- Blocks of cheese (no pre-grated cheeses please!)
- Exotic ingredients like truffle oil, saffron, real paprika, etc.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 16, 2007)

ive added truffle oil to my shopping list as well as fresh saffron
i do make my own stocks and confit so i'm ahead of the game there and i do invest the time to make pasta sauces from scratch, i appreciate the flavors far more than the jar type. hmmm ... i'm not as clueless as i thought lol yay me!!
thanks y'all, this is priceless information and you are all being very generous with it


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 16, 2007)

bethzaring said:


> butter
> eggs
> salt
> pepper
> ...


 
been thinking about this one, I would like to shorten my list to 4

a garden
goats
salt 
pepper


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Can you recommend a good aged balsamic? I'm doing a nice big spring mix salad for the fam tonight or tomorrow. Thanks!!


 
Campari or Aceto brands are good. Lapiana or Fattoria are pretty good if you can't find the first two. Try and get at least 12 year aged, or 15 if you can find it.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2007)

Chopstix said:


> I would recognize a serious home cook if, like me, his/her kitchen had food items like:
> 
> - Shallots
> - Wine for cooking
> ...


 
Good call on the shallots, wine, and cheese.

Fresh herbs would be another one.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 16, 2007)

is it true that you should never use a wine to cook with that you wouldnt drink? thats been a rule of mine for awhile now, i just wonder if anyone agrees..


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> is it true that you should never use a wine to cook with that you wouldnt drink? thats been a rule of mine for awhile now, i just wonder if anyone agrees..


 
Only if the wine is rancid. Despite what you see on TV, most restaurants use very cheap wines for cooking.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 16, 2007)

ironchef said:


> Only if the wine is rancid. Despite what you see on TV, most restaurants use very cheap wines for cooking.


 
Thanks for this confirmation, IC. Ever since some chef on TV said not to cook with wine that one won't swallow, I've always felt some guilt cooking with cheaper wine. (Mind you, wine here in Thailand easily costs double their price abroad.) Now I'm relieved.

Also, I read in _Heat_ that Babbo's _Brasato al Barolo _(beef stewed in expensive Barolo wine) is made with neither Barolo nor some other Italian wine, but with some French wine! What a shame they don't change the name of the dish!


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 16, 2007)

salt, garlic, taters, onions, hot sauce


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are getting balsamic vinegar, you should be looking at its "leaf" rating.  A four-leaf balsamic is lovely and thick and you can drink like a plum wine.  Pour this over fresh strawberries and fresh stone fruit for a lovely dessert.  For a salad, I wouldn't use less than a three or four leaf balsamic.  For cooking, you can get by with the lower one or two leaf versions.  But I wouldn't swig either of those.  My understanding is also that a true balsamic can only come from Italian stock, either imported as the vinegar or imported as the must.  But that may only apply to Australia.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you kindly for the advice.  I adore balsamic but I obviously didn't know about it as much as I should.  Off to the markets....


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Mikey, this is the article that gave me my initial education in balsamic. It is Australian so some of this may not be applicable to where you are.  It is just by chance that I had already picked up the Mazzetti brand (can't remember which leaf - 3 or 4), just remember staring at the shelves of balsamic and not having a clue!!

CHOICE - Test: Balsamic vinegar


----------



## Corinne (Dec 17, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> ive added truffle oil to my shopping list as well as fresh saffron



I hope you have lots & lots of pennies saved before you go shopping!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm really big on appetizers so I would have to say that I would hate to run out of the following:
- cream cheese
- Frank's Red Hot
- mayonnaise
- shellfish (shrimp, crab, scallops)
- bacon
- sharp cheddar


----------

